

Railscasts Down - arnold_palmur

It looks like Railscasts is offline - hopefully it&#x27;s temporary.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;railscasts.com&#x2F;
======
nishankkhanna
It was a DNS issue which was fixed. Back online.

------
robflynn
It's back online.

